# New member



## dave k (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi all

Just like to introduce myself. my name is Dave knagg fron preston my main interest at the moment is glamour photography. Feel free to view my site http://www.dknagg.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk ther are several topless shots but no pornography.
cheers 
Dave


----------



## Darfion (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to see you came on board mate. When will you let me do you another site?  It's a bit white don't you think.  Go on, you know it makes sense.  

Might see you at work tomorrow. All depends if my injury has healed enough.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not a fan of the "boudoir" shots, makes your content look cheap and soft porn ish.. but that's me.

And you site is pretty basic but shows your work well i think.


----------

